
Kubernetes the Hard Way - hazbo
https://github.com/kelseyhightower/kubernetes-the-hard-way
======
devn0ll
This is awesome, finally the real nitty gritty things one needs to know about
installing Kubernetes.

None of this `curl
[http://someshittyurl.io/install.sh](http://someshittyurl.io/install.sh) |
sudo bash` crap.

These kind of docs allow me to understand it, grow from it, adjust to my needs
and then automate it using my own tools. (Ansible ofcourse ;-))

We need more of these "The hard way" docs about everything (Chef, mesos,
docker, hadoop, glusterfs, etc, etc). Because really: They make things easier
to understand.

